# bin auf ein ABO reingefallen



## bm56 (16 Oktober 2008)

Habe eine SMS bekommen von 0162 3866640 habe dummerweise darauf geantwortet ohne mir dabei was zu denken. Dann bekamm ich eine SMS von 77444 und da stand das ich auf ein ABo eingegangen bin und jede SMS 1,99 € kosten. Jetzt bekomme ich SMS von 77444 wie kann ich dieses ABO kündigen? Oder wie kann ich diese SMS stoppen? 

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Helferchen (17 August 2009)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

Hallo Bernd!

Da mir dasselbe passiert ist, weiss ich wie ärgerlich das ist. Ich habe aber herausgefunden, wie man dieses  Abo löschen kann:

Du sendest einfach ein sms an die 77444 mit dem Kennwort: stop geilfm.
Dies sollte genügen.

Falls du dennoch weiterhin Probleme haben solltest, kann du dich mit der Firma dierekt in Verbindung setzen. Die Kontaktdaten findest du hier: [noparse]http://geil.fm/kontakt.php[/noparse]
So, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Lg Helferchen


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2009)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*



Helferchen schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.


falls  der Gast sich nach fast einem Jahr noch daran erinnert,  bin eh etwas erstaunt darüber, 
wie jemand ein einzelnes Posting gezielt aus der Versenkung holt....


PS: Link deaktiviert, Werbung muß hier nicht dafür gemacht werden


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2010)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

Hallo, auch wenns schon wieder ewig her ist, aber uns hat es auch heute geholfen. Danke!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

funktioniert immer noch


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

mein ex freund hat über mein handy dieses abo gemacht und ich konnte deine hilfe gut gebrauchen. daaanke


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2010)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

Bei mir steht dann leider haben sie sich vertippt


----------



## Tina-Schmuddel-VIdeo (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

oooch danke 
so ein behinderter Mist ehy
ich wollte einfach ma so zum spaß ein video runterladen 
das video kam noch nicht mal an, aber die mitteilung das ich jetzt ein abo für 6,99 die woche und für irgendein video 1€ bezahlen soll....,
hab mir die werbung nochma angesehen 
und einmal paar mal stop m37 (hieß ja auch sende m37 an die 77444) geschickt was mir gar nicht half....

deine hilfe heut hat mir auch geholfen 
bei dem stop m37 kam jedes mal "sie sind für diesen dienst zur zeit nicht angemeldet..." tjaaaa wenn ich nich angemeldet bin wieso waren dann nächste woche wieder 6,99 weg?
ne ne aber du hast mir sehr geholfen dankeschön 

hab meine lehre gezogen : keine schmuddel-videos aufs handy noch nicht mal zum spaß


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2010)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*



Tina-Schmuddel-VIdeo schrieb:


> oooch danke
> so ein behinderter Mist ehy
> ich wollte einfach ma so zum spaß ein video runterladen
> das video kam noch nicht mal an, aber die mitteilung das ich jetzt ein abo für 6,99 die woche und für irgendein video 1€ bezahlen soll....,
> ...


Bei mir kommt da immer nur leider hast du dich vertippt.bitte versuche es noch einmal mit einem gültigen keyword x?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*



Helferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd!
> 
> Da mir dasselbe passiert ist, weiss ich wie ärgerlich das ist. Ich habe aber herausgefunden, wie man dieses  Abo löschen kann:
> 
> ...



Funktioniert einwandfrei. Zumindest habe ich gerade eine Abmeldebestätigung per SMS erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: bin auf ein ABO reingefallen*

HAllo

bin ebenfalls auf das abo herein gefallen...
Sau ärgerlich die scheiße!!!
DAs hat mich arschvoll geld gekostet!!!!


mfg sascha


----------



## Matze87 (1 August 2011)

Hey

auch wenn der letzte Post schon etwas her ist, so möchte ich mich dennoch bedanken. Der Tipp hat mir echt den Hals gerettet. Bin auch auf ein Abo von denen rein gefallen und hab alles mögliche probiert, um es wieder zu kündigen. Jetzt hats endlich funktioniert. Zumindest kam die Meldung, dass ich von dem Abo abgemeldet sei. Mal abwarten, ob das jetzt auch wirklich so ist.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2011)

Schön daß auch mal eine Rückmeldung kommt


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Schön daß auch mal eine Rückmeldung kommt


Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## sany# sany (3 Oktober 2011)

Danke mir hat es auch geholfen,supi


----------



## LOOOL (17 Oktober 2011)

Kleiner Tipp man muss diese SMS OHNE . schicken


----------



## aylin (4 November 2011)

bei mir funktioniert keines vom beiden kann mir jemand helfen meine Handy rechnung beträgt 100 € wegen denen


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Pauschale Frage >>> pauschale Antwort >>> Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


----------



## Cmm (4 November 2011)

Danke! Bei uns scheint das auch geholfen zu haben. Mein minderjährigr Bruder wollte das einfach mal ausprobieren und wir wussten gar nicht wie wir das wieder rückgängig machen können. Wir haben nun auch die Sms bekommen, dass man von dem abo erfolgreich abgemeldet wurde. Hoffentlich stimmt das jetzt auch


----------



## MK Records (22 Januar 2012)

Die Abmeldekennung (stop geilfm) stimmt noch, zumindest kam eine Abmeldebestätigung per SMS.


----------



## Haribo5959 (24 Mai 2012)

Besten Dank für Eure Beiträge. Hierdurch konnte ich mein "ABO" erfolgreich kündigen. Das ist eine Frechheit, was die machen und gehörte eigentlich angezeigt :-((


----------



## Sonnenscheinchen12345 (28 Juli 2012)

Absolut genial!!!! Funktioniert!!! Bin ich froh das Abo endlich los zu sein!!!
*DANKE* ​


----------



## Bazinga25 (28 August 2012)

danke und ich hab schon ge
dacht ich habn arsch offen


----------

